# Skewb Race Thread



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello this is a thread dedicated to breaking time barriers on skewb.

I will submit scrambles for an average of 12

use the scrambles and do a timed average of 12

there are many time barriers to race for. The ones I have made are sub-15, 12, 10, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4.5, 4 seconds (you may request
your own barrier as long as it's not too crazy (e.g. 6.563)

please submit your goal, average, and times,

Please be honest about your times

once you break your goal 3 times in a row, you have graduated and can move on to the next goal

I will post new scrambles twice a week

also Follow WCA rules for everything else


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

Round 1!

scrambles:
1: U R' L' R B U' B R'
2: R B R' B' L' B' R' B'
3: U' L B' L' U R' L' B
4: L' B L R' U B' L B'
5: B' L' B U L U' R B'
6: R' L' R L B' U L' R U
7: R' U B' R B' R L' R'
8: R B' R U R' U L' U
9: L' U B' L R' B' R B' L
10: B L R B' L U' R U'
11: R B R L' B L R U L'
12: U R' L U R' B R L' U

generated by cstimer

Good luck!!


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

Race to sub 7 = 6.29
6.08, 9.36+, 4.89, 5.08, 4.98, 5.76, 6.74, 4.57, 5.21, 11.33, 9.04, 5.75
Even though skewb is my main event I don't know what I average. But I think this is ok for me.


----------



## CAL (Feb 25, 2015)

I think an Average of 50 would be better. An average of 12 is not very meaningful.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

I could do an average of 24
I am not writing down fifty scrambles


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I could do an average of 24
> I am not writing down fifty scrambles


'Copy and paste'


On a serious note, an avg of 24 or thirty would be cool.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

I actually don't know how to do that, maybe i should learn how to.

EDIT: learned how to, this is going to make my job so much easier.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 26, 2015)

14.50, 19.12, 15.27, 10.64, 8.02, 13.75, 14.59, 27.59, 10.02, DNF(3.41), 15.12, 12.72

ao12 = 15.33

my goal = sub 15...

i wish i didn't dnf.. i thought i had a really fast solve but no.... off by a u-perm.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

end of round 1:
race to

sub 15:
pyr14: 15.33

sub 7:
FailCuber: 6.29 (two more)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

round 2!! ends tuesday

1. U' L' B' U' R B' U L' B L' U' B' L U L
2. U' R' U R' L U' L' U' L' U L' B U B' U
3. R B R U B L' R' U R' U' B U B' U B
4. R L U R' U B R' U L B' L U B L U'
5. U' B' L B R' U' L' B R' B' R' U L' U L'
6. L B' L' U' B U L' R' L U L' B R U R'
7. L' B' L B' U' R B R' L' B R' B R U L'
8. B U B' R B U' R' U' B L' U' B R U' L
9. L' B' U' L R L R L B R U L' U B' U
10. B L' R' B R L' R' B' R U' B L' U R L
11. L' U' L U' R L' B R' L' B' L B R B R'
12. B L' B R' B U R' U' R' U L' U R U' L'
13. U R' U' R' B' R' L' R U R' U R' B' R L'
14. B L U R L B' L R L U B L B R' B
15. B R U' R' B L' R' B' L' R L' U B L R'
16. R' B' R' U' L' R' L U' R U' R' U' B' L B
17. B L U' B L' R' U R L B' U B L R' B'
18. R' L' U R' B R' U B' L' B' L' R' B R' B
19. B' R' L R' B' R U' R' L R U R' L' B' L
20. U L' B' U' R' L B' U' B' R L' U' B' R U'
21. B' R' U B U' B' U' L' B' U B' U' B' U' L
22. L' R B U B' R' U' L R' B' R B' R' L B
23. R L' B' R U' B L' B L B U B L R' U
24. R L' R' B U L B' U R' L U L' U' B' U


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2015)

I am extending this round to friday, and I'm going to update it once a week from now on like I originally planed.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 20, 2015)

I will try to revive this thread.
Round 3 ends December *31th!*
1. L R' B' U' R' L' U B' U
2. L B' L U' R' L' R L' U'
3. R U' B R' B' U' R' B
4. R B L' U' R' B' U L' R'
5. R U' R' B L' B U' L' U
6. B U' L' R' U L U' L' R'
7. L U' R' U' R B U B' L
8. U' L R B L' U R' U
9. L' B U' B R L U' L'
10. L R' L' B U' R U R U'
11. B R' L R' B' R B' R L
12. R B' R L' U L' B L R
Good luck and happy holidays!

Round 3
Race to sub 15
Average: 15.04 Lol, so close
Time List:
1. 16.01 
2. 13.93 
3. *(9.25) * 
4. 15.52 
5. 18.71 
6. 14.14 
7. 13.43 
8. *(19.92) * 
9. 13.33 
10. 17.15 
11. 17.00+ 
12. 11.16


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 22, 2015)

i forgot this thread existed

round 3, race to sub 15
yes race to sub 15. no typo

avg of 12
current: 8.61 (σ = 1.80)
best: 8.61 (σ = 1.80)

Average: 8.61 (σ = 1.80)
Mean: 8.76

Time List:
1. 8.08 D2 F' B U' L' U2 D R U2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' 
2. 6.43 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 R' B U' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L' 
3. 13.57 R' B2 D' L' U L2 F2 L2 F' B2 U B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' B2 D 
4. 6.88 R D2 L' B2 R' B2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 B' R F L' D B' F' U' B' U2 
5. 11.57 U' L B2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 L B2 F' L2 U2 B R D' F' U' 
6. 8.03 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' D' L2 R' D' L' R' D' F 
7. 11.84 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D L F' D U L' R2 U B2 D U2 
8. 5.36 B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D' U' F2 R2 L' D2 L F D F2 U L' B F 
9. 8.45 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 L' U2 F' R' D' B U' R2 D F 
10. 7.68 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F' U R2 D2 B' F' R' B2 R2 U2 
11. 9.17 L R2 U R2 D L2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 R F U L2 F' U' F2 L2 R2 
12. 8.02 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 F2 L U B' L2 R2 B'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 22, 2015)

r3 race to sub 15

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-21
avg of 12: *14.53*

Time List:
17.27, 16.48+, 13.00, (17.88), 12.75, 17.66, 15.27, 13.27, 14.96+, (6.98), 13.30, 11.33


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 29, 2015)

r3, race to sub 12

ao12: 11.77

Time list: 13.75, 14.57, 10.43, 12.80, 10.47, 9.43, 9.62, 12.01, (15.87), (9.21), 10.37, 14.26


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 2, 2016)

meant to expire on new years eve, so ill take over for now.

r3 results:

pyr14: race to sub 15 (1/3)
bogdan race to sub 12 (average 11.77) [1/3]
Ordway Persyn race to sub 15 (average 14.53) [1/3]
ViliusRibinskas race to sub 15 (average 15.04) [0/3]

round 4 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 8.81 (σ = 1.31)
best: 8.81 (σ = 1.31)

Average: 8.81 (σ = 1.31)
Mean: 8.89

Time List:
1. 9.25 R B L' B L U B R' L 
2. 8.39 R B R U R L' B' R' 
3. 6.95 U R' U B' L B U' L 
4. 9.50 L' B' L' U R' U L' B L 
5. 10.93 U L B U' R U' R' B' 
6. 7.41 U R' L U B R' L U' 
7. 7.58 B' U' L R B U L R 
8. 8.55 R' L' R' U' B U R B' 
9. 10.59 R' L' U B R' U' B' R' L 
10. 11.94 B' R' B U' L' B' R' B' 
11. 6.70 B' L' B L B R' U' R' 
12. 8.91 R B' R' L U R U' B L

that now brings me to 2/3
btw, race to sub 15


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 7, 2016)

Round 4
Race to sub-15
Method: Sarah's Begginers
Average: 13.43
Time List:
1. *(7.99)* 
2. 15.54 
3. 9.87 
4. 12.31 
5. 17.40 
6. 14.72 
7. 15.47 
8. 11.66 
9. 12.22 
10. 13.29 
11. *(17.53)* 
12. 11.80 

[1/3]


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

R4 race to sub 15
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-7
avg of 12: 10.91

Time List:
(17.99), 11.72, 9.24, (8.11), 10.57, 11.08, 14.36, 9.56, 8.88, 13.16, 11.42, 9.05

I should learn better H and Z perms.


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 10, 2016)

round 4 results

ordway persyn 2/3
ViliusRibinskas 1/3


r5 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 9.35 (σ = 1.67)
best: 9.35 (σ = 1.67)

Average: 9.35 (σ = 1.67)
Mean: 9.24

Time List:
1. 8.61 R' B U B' R U' R' B 
2. 10.48 U L U B U R B' L' 
3. 10.21 L' B L' U' B U' B R 
4. 7.39 U B' L U' L' U' B U L' 
5. 11.94+ U' L' B L R' B U' L' 
6. 5.50 B L' U' R L U' B R U' 
7. 11.06 B R U' B' R' L' B R' U R 
8. 7.43 B L R' U' R L' U B 
9. 8.80 L' R' L' R' B' U' L U 
10. 7.14 R' L U B R' U' B' R 
11. 11.33 L R' U R' B R B R' U' 
12. 11.06 L U' R U' L' B' U' L U'

now i graduate
this round ends when this post is 1 week old


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 10, 2016)

Round 5
Race to sub-15
Average: 11.80

Time List:
1. 7.24 
2. 15.66 
3. 13.53 
4. 8.28 
5. 10.81 
6. *(7.18) * 
7. 9.60 
8. 15.85 
9. *(16.58) * 
10. 14.64 
11. 14.40 
12. 7.98 


0 Z and H perms I think. Lol, so lucky.

6th scramble was very easy


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 10, 2016)

ok why not
7.40, (11.96), (4.21 wtf), 6.91, 10.72, 5.43, 6.13, 11.82, 11.57, 10.52, 7.60, 8.70 = 8.68 avg12
1/3 I guess, I'm going for sub15 right?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2016)

R5 sub 15
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-10
avg of 12: 10.69

Time List:
7.35, 10.24, 7.32, 15.14, 7.41, (7.01), 10.19, 9.73, 12.35, 15.20, 12.00, (21.40)


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jan 12, 2016)

Round: 5
Method : Sarah's Intermediate
Average: 4.68
Best: 3.82
Worst: 7.48
Mean: 4.85
Standard Deviation: 0.99

Race To Sub 4

1: 4.19 
2: 3.86 
3: 5.13 
4: (7.48) 
5: 3.99 
6: 4.72 
7: 4.19 
8: 5.45 
9: 4.68 
10: 5.70 
11: (3.82) 
12: 4.96


----------



## epride17 (Jan 16, 2016)

Race to sub 8

avg 9.25

10.78, 9.81, 4.68, 7.40, 7.14, 6.61, 9.97, 11.43, 10.04, 8.92, 10.37, 16.98

0/3


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 17, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas 2/3
epride17 0/3
Tommy Kiprillis 0/3
Ordway Persyn 2/3
youcubing 1/3

those r round 5 results

sorry if i missed anyone

round 6 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 9.10 (σ = 1.62)
best: 9.10 (σ = 1.62)

Average: 9.10 (σ = 1.62)
Mean: 9.16

Time List:
1. 9.83 L R' L R B R U R 
2. 10.27 B L' B U' L' R L' B L 
3. 9.15 R U' B' U' L B' U' B' 
4. 7.79 R B' U' L U' R' U R 
5. 7.94 U B R' B' L' B U R U' 
6. 7.62 U' R' U L B' R U' B 
7. 7.91 B R U' B' R U' R' L U 
8. 12.39 R U' B R L' B' L' B R' 
9. 5.71 L R' L' U' R U' R B U' 
10. 7.63 R U' R B' U' R L' U' 
11. 10.50 U' B' U B' U' R' B L' 
12. 13.20 R U R' U B' U' B R' L'

round ends when this post is one week old

race to sub 10 1/3


----------



## epride17 (Jan 18, 2016)

Race to sub 8

6.23, 7.55, 8.19, 12.13, 7.36, 9.96, 12.80, 9.35, 5.41, 11.96, 7.66, 9.32 = 8.97


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 19, 2016)

8.44, 8.61, 6.93, 10.92, 15.91, 6.13, 4.03, 11.31, 5.89, 7.88, 9.57, 13.86 = 8.95 avg12
time "histogram":


Spoiler



4s: 1
5s: 1
6s: 2
7s: 1
8s: 2
9s: 1
10s: 1
11s: 1
12s: 0
13s: 1
14s: 0
15s: 1


2/3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 20, 2016)

R 6 Sub 15
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-19
avg of 12: 11.43

Time List:
12.56, 12.92, 11.57, (17.73), 7.63, 9.71, 13.72, 11.63, (6.95), 11.04, 12.31, 11.28

Well I graduate.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 6
Race to sub-15
Average: 11.16
Time List:
1. 12.81 
2. 10.74 
3. 8.60 
4. 7.82 
5. 14.91 
6. *(6.71) * 
7. 12.45 
8. *(14.98)* 
9. 9.56 
10. 9.57 
11. 10.47 
12. 14.64 

3/3


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 25, 2016)

viliusribinskas 3/3 gratz
ordway persyn 3/3 gratz
youcubing 2/3
epride17 0/3

r7 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 8.11 (σ = 1.03)
best: 8.11 (σ = 1.03)

Average: 8.11 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 7.97

Time List:
1. 9.48 U L' R U L U' L B R 
2. 7.39 U L' B L R' U B R' U' 
3. 9.20 R' L' B' L U' R' U' R' U' 
4. 8.33 R' B' U B' L' B U B' U' 
5. 9.26 B' U R L' R' U R' B 
6. 8.14 R B L B' L U' B' L 
7. 7.92 R' B U' L' U L U B' L' 
8. 9.15 R' U R B' L' R U B' R' 
9. 6.97 L' U' R U B' U' R' U' 
10. 8.59 R U B' U' B L U R 
11. 6.15 U B' L R' L R' U' B L' 
12. 5.08 B R' L' R U L' B R U

race to sub 10 2/3

my megaminx race thread if anyone is interested: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?56903-megaminx-race-thread


----------



## epride17 (Jan 25, 2016)

race to sub 8

avg = 7.52

6.48, 5.45, 9.07, 9.13, 6.28, 7.87, 6.93, 6.85, 7.07, 10.06, 10.84, 6.44

colapse towards the end


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 7
Race to sub-12
Average: 11.06
Time List:
1. 13.38 
2. 12.11 
3. 11.05 
4. 10.81 
5. 11.82 
6. *(8.98) * 
7. 9.23 
8. 9.24 
9. *(DNF)* 
10. 10.43 
11. 12.61 
12. 9.95 

I reset the timer on 9th solve, still was like middle 14 and would be my worst solve


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

10.39, 9.43, 11.87, 6.80, 14.30, 8.85, 10.04, 9.35, 9.84, 6.35, 6.56, 13.91 = 9.70 avg12
ughhhhh counting 13

3/3 tho!!!!


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 2, 2016)

sorry im late, ive been sick since wednesday night (gmt +11) and i still have not recovered fully.

on another note, here are the previous round results:

youcubing 3/3
villiusRibinskas 1/3
epride17 1/3

round 8 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 10.27 (σ = 4.17)
best: 10.27 (σ = 4.17)

Average: 10.27 (σ = 4.17)
Mean: 9.91

Time List:
1. 8.40 R' L U' R B' R U L U' 
2. DNF(0.11) R' L' R' L' R B' L B L' (didnt start the timer)
3. 8.28 U' B' R' U' R' L' R' L' U' 
4. 6.89 L R L U L' U' R' B' U 
5. 10.84 L' U B U B L R L U 
6. 7.53 R L' R' L R' B L' B U' 
7. 8.25 L' R' U L U L' R' L 
8. 9.53 U B L U B R' B U' L 
9. 11.50 U L' U' L U' B' L B' 
10. 6.33 U R B R' L' B L U L 
11. 10.08 U' L' B L' U R U' R' 
12. 21.39 U R B' R L' B' R' L' R (dropped skewb/corner popped out)

and of course i get blocked sub 10.... thanks DNF


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

R8 Race to Sub 10 (Sarah's Intermediate)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
avg of 12: 9.351

Time List:
13.291, 9.869, 8.837, 7.684, 8.735, 8.131, 8.315, (13.655), 9.767, 10.668, 8.213, (6.748)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 8
Race to sub-12
Method: Sarah's Begginers
Average: 10.88
Time List:
1. 8.48 
2. 11.92 
3. 11.05 
4. 11.12 
5. 10.99 
6. *(DNF)* Pressed the reset button...
7. 15.11 
8. 10.04 
9. 9.23 
10. 10.45 
11. 10.47 
12. *(8.10) *


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 8
Race to sub-7
ao12:7.88
8.78, 9.40, 7.94, 5.43, 10.64, 7.84, 6.21, 10.51, , 7.64, 6.18, 6.50, 7.81


----------



## epride17 (Feb 7, 2016)

race to sub 8
avg 7.32

9.56, 9.56, 7.45, 5.25, 5.59, 5.87, 8.02, 7.83, 4.78, 9.09, 7.87, 6.70


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 9, 2016)

round8 race to sub 10

ao12: 9.81

Times list: 10.70, (16.81), 11.10, 9.08, 12.10, 8.22, 9.21, 10.64, 8.55, 10.05, (8.10), 8.49


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 10, 2016)

ordway persyn 1/3
viliusribinskas 2/3
yetiowin 0/3
bogdan 1/3
epride17 2/3

r9 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 7.85 (σ = 1.83)
best: 7.85 (σ = 1.83)

Average: 7.85 (σ = 1.83)
Mean: 8.10

Time List:
1. 5.49 R' B L' U' R L B L' 
2. 6.67 B' L R U L U B' U R' 
3. 7.92 B' L' U L B U L U L 
4. 6.14 B L' R' U' R L R' L R' 
5. 4.96 U L' B' R L R' U' R L 
6. 7.68 L U' R B' U L' B' U 
7. 7.95 L U' B' R L' B' U B L' 
8. 6.62 U B' R' L' R' L' B R' L' 
9. 10.81 L' B' U' R' U' R' B' R 
10. 8.22 B' R U' B' L R' L U' R' 
11. 13.69 B' R' B R' L B R' U' 
12. 10.96 R L R' B L U R' U

race to sub 10 1/3


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 9
Race to sub-7
ao12:7.33
9.43, 8.12, 6.60, 6.91, 8.26, 7.82, 8.11, 4.05, 5.42, 5.95, 9.65, 6.71


----------



## epride17 (Feb 14, 2016)

race to sub 8

avg 7.38

5.21, 8.97, 4.98, 6.22, 6.55, 8.72, 8.12, 5.49, 8.20, 7.34, 8.73, 8.63


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 17, 2016)

potential graduates

epride17 3/3 choose a new race now. gj

r10 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 8.97 (σ = 1.60)
best: 8.97 (σ = 1.60)

Average: 8.97 (σ = 1.60)
Mean: 9.39

Time List:
1. 11.60+ U' L' R U' R' B' U' R B' 
2. 6.38 L U B' L' R U' B U 
3. 7.87 R' B R U R' U B' L 
4. 9.13 R' U L R' U' L' B L 
5. 16.63 U' L' U' B R' L' U' L 
6. 11.32 R U' B' L U' L U R U' 
7. 7.29 R' U' R' L' R U' R B 
8. 9.34 B' U B U R' U L B' U' 
9. 9.26 U' R' L B R' L B R' 
10. 7.87 U B L' U' L' U' B R' L' 
11. 9.28 R' L' R U R' B L U 
12. 6.72 U B' L U R B' U L

round end when this post is 1 week old

race to sub 10 2/3


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 17, 2016)

round 10 race to sub 10

ao12:9.50

Times list: 9.08, 10.80, 8.67, 9.58, 10.55, 10.42, 9.00, (6.80), (12.08), 10.90, 8.60, 7.37


----------



## TcubesAK (Feb 18, 2016)

R10 Race to Sub-6 on Skewb

Ao12 = 6.16

Times:

1. 7.22
2. 6.33
3. 5.55
4. (9.14)
5. 4.89
6. 7.15
7. 5.52
8. 5.38
9. (3.61)
10. 8.05
11. 4.76
12. 6.68


Had some lockups (of course quite a few of those happen with an unlubed Moyu Skewb) but overall that was a pretty good average for me.


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 10
Race to sub-7
ao12:8.27
8.53, 11.19, 7.45, 7.40, 8.58, 9.02, 6.93, 6.58, 8.62, DNF, 8.44, 5.81
accidentely hit space on #10


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

Round 10
Race to sub-12? I think so
Average: 10.53
Time List:
1. 10.76 
2. (8.84) 
3. 9.42 
4. 11.16 
5. 10.70 
6. 11.73 
7. 10.44 
8. 9.92 
9. (13.98) 
10. 11.92 
11. 9.09 
12. 10.18


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 24, 2016)

potential graduates
ViliusRibinskas 3/3
yetiowin 0/3
tcubesak 0/3
bogdan 1/3

round 11 scrambles
3/3 for me
avg of 12
current: 9.44 (σ = 1.42)
best: 9.44 (σ = 1.42)

Average: 9.44 (σ = 1.42)
Mean: 9.73

Time List:
1. 9.28 R B' R B R' U' R' U 
2. 10.88 R L R B' L' R' U B' U 
3. 8.48 L U' B' U L' R U' L' U 
4. 15.13 B' U' B' U L R L U' R 
5. 8.68 L' U' R U' R B' L' U L 
6. 8.81 U B R B L B' L B' L' 
7. 7.45 B L B U' L U' R' B 
8. 7.24 B L' U' R' L' U R L' 
9. 12.30 L R L R U R' B U' R' 
10. 8.72 U R' U' B R' B' R' U' R 
11. 10.65 L U B R B R' B' R 
12. 9.08 B' R L B R' B U B

round ends on 2nd of march gmt +11 which is one week from now


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 4, 2016)

R11 Race to Sub-6 on Skewb

Ao12 = 6.93

Times:

1. (5.66)
2. (9.44)
3. 6.94
4. 7.64 (I fumbled the skewb lol.)
5. 6.04
6. 6.89
7. 6.33
8. 6.57
9. 8.41 ("Super Lockup.")
10. 6.17
11. 7.25
12. 7.07


Overall this was a kinda bad average for me, atleast it was Sub-7. I don't think I warmed up enough before my average.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 5, 2016)

r11 results
tcubesak 0/3

r21 scrambles

avg of 12
current: 8.00 (σ = 1.02)
best: 8.00 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 8.00 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 7.99

Time List:
1. 8.67 R B' R U B R' L U L' 
2. 8.21 R L R L' U' B' L B' R' 
3. 9.77 U B U' L' U L R' B U 
4. 6.03 L U B L' B R' U' R 
5. 8.35 B R U' R L U' R' U R 
6. 6.88 L B' U' L B U' R L' 
7. 6.30 R' L' B L' R' B' R' U' 
8. 7.55 U L U L R' B' R L 
9. 9.92 L U' L' U' L' U' L' B' U' 
10. 8.16 B U' B U B' U' L B 
11. 7.26 L R' L' U' B' U' L U L 
12. 8.77 L R' B' L U' B U' R L'

race to sub 9 1/3

you do not need to post a video, i just did because i wanted to.
round ends on 12th of march 2016 gmt +11


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 15, 2016)

R12 Race to Sub-6 on Skewb

Ao12 = 6.94

Times:

1. 7.84
2. 6.54+
3. (9.54)
4. 7.35+
5. 6.49
6. 6.40
7. (5.11)
8. 6.54
9. 8.38
10. 6.80
11. 7.20
12. 5.86


Bad average for me.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 16, 2016)

r13 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-16
avg of 12: 8.70

Time List:
1. 9.53 U' L B' R U' L' B U B' 
2. 5.31 L R U' R' L' R' U L' R 
3. 11.45 U R U L' R U B' R' 
4. (3.60) R' U L B' L' B R L' 
5. 8.11 R L U' R B' R' B' R 
6. 14.13 U L R' U' R' U' R' B R' 
7. 6.63 L' R U' B' R' U' B R' L' 
8. 6.27 R U B' R' B U L' R' 
9. 5.84 B' L R B' L' R L' B 
10. (14.19) L U' B U R B' U' R U' 
11. 13.29 R B L U L' B U L U 
12. 6.43 B' L B L' U R B L R'

race to sub 9 2/3

race ends on 23/3/2016 (DD/M/YYYY) gmt+11


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 14, 2016)

Sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
avg of 12: 10.32

Time List:
1. 8.96 9.53 U' L B' R U' L' B U B' 
2. 10.60 5.31 L R U' R' L' R' U L' R 
3. 10.51 11.45 U R U L' R U B' R' 
4. (5.46) (3.60) R' U L B' L' B R L' 
5. 8.50 8.11 R L U' R B' R' B' R 
6. 16.30 14.13 U L R' U' R' U' R' B R' 
7. 7.49 6.63 L' R U' B' R' U' B R' L' 
8. (19.03) 6.27 R U B' R' B U L' R' 
9. 11.02 5.84 B' L R B' L' R L' B 
10. 9.47 (14.19) L U' B U R B' U' R U' 
11. 12.19 13.29 R B L U L' B U L U 
12. 8.12 6.43 B' L B L' U R B L R'


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 2, 2016)

r13 results. noone graduates

r14 scrambles

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 12: 7.88

Time List:
1. 8.99 U' R' U R L' B L B 
2. 8.32 B L R' L' U R L' B' 
3. 8.67 L U' B' U' R B' L U' R' 
4. 10.28 B L B' R' U B' R B' U' 
5. (5.66) U' B' U' R B R U' L' 
6. 7.28 L' U' R B U B' L' R L' 
7. 6.43 L U R' U R U B' U' 
8. 8.76 U' R B L U' B U L U 
9. 7.28 R B' L B' U R B' U' 
10. 6.16 R' B U' R' B R L B' 
11. (11.10) R L' U R B' L U R' U' 
12. 6.62 U' L' B L B U' R B'

race to sub 9 3/3 

this round ends in a week (if at least someone else competes)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 3, 2017)

lol
decided to redeem this thread

R15:

1. L' R' L' B R L R' U' B
2. B R U R' B' L B' R' U'
3. U L' B U B L U' B R'
4. B U' L' U B' R' L' B
5. B R L R' B' L' U' L
6. U L' U' L R' L B L' U R
7. U R L' R' L' B' U B' R'
8. R B' U' B' L R' L R U'
9. R L B' U B U R B' U'
10. U' L R U R L R L'
11. B L U L B L R L' U'
12. U' B' L U B U' L' R'


----------



## asacuber (Feb 3, 2017)

Round 15 race to sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-3
avg of 12: 6.00

Time List:
1. 4.70 L' R' L' B R L R' U' B 
2. 5.44 B R U R' B' L B' R' U' 
3. 6.30 U L' B U B L U' B R' 
4. (4.29) B U' L' U B' R' L' B 
5. 5.59 B R L R' B' L' U' L 
6. 6.16 U L' U' L R' L B L' U R 
7. 7.11 U R L' R' L' B' U B' R' 
8. 6.85 R B' U' B' L R' L R U' 
9. 6.44 R L B' U B U R B' U' 
10. 5.02 U' L R U R L R L' 
11. 6.36 B L U L B L R L' U' 
12. (8.06) U' B' L U B U' L' R'

bad


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 3, 2017)

I should be competing soon.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2017)

R15, Sub8 (Intermediate kinda, Meichen)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
avg of 12: 7.910

Time List:
7.744, 6.948, 9.470, 7.165, 6.781, 7.103, 8.282, 7.973, 9.623, (5.289), (10.211), 8.009


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 4, 2017)

race to sub7 1/3
6.66, 8.03, 6.74, (5.05), 5.77, 6.82, (9.14), 8.32, 7.59, 7.00, 6.00, 6.77 = 6.97 avg12


----------



## asacuber (Feb 9, 2017)

just wanted to remind everyone: last day to submit results!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 10, 2017)

ROUND 16
Results of R15:
asacuber sub-5 : 0/3
Ordway Persyn sub 8: 1/3
YouCubing sub 7: 1/3

Scrambles:

1. L R U' B' U B R B U
2. U B' L' R U' B R L B
3. L' B' L B L' R B' R U'
4. L U' R' L' U R U' L'
5. R' L R' B U' R U B'
6. B L U' R L B R U'
7. L' B' L B U R' L U
8. U' L' B U B R' L R'
9. U L U B U' R B' R
10. L' R L R' L R' U' L'
11. B U B' U R U' B L R'
12. U' B U' L' R B U' R' U'


----------



## asacuber (Feb 10, 2017)

race to sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-10
avg of 12: 5.80

Time List:
1. 6.38 L R U' B' U B R B U 
2. 4.19 U B' L' R U' B R L B 
3. 5.20 L' B' L B L' R B' R U' 
4. 7.13 L U' R' L' U R U' L' 
5. 6.84 R' L R' B U' R U B' 
6. 4.28 B L U' R L B R U' 
7. 4.59 L' B' L B U R' L U 
8. (3.50) U' L' B U B R' L R' 
9. 8.16+ U L U B U' R B' R 
10. 6.52 L' R L R' L R' U' L' 
11. (24.86lol) B U B' U R U' B L R' 
12. 4.68 U' B U' L' R B U' R' U'

meh


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2017)

race to sub7 (2/3) using moyu magnetic
6.21, 5.38, 6.35, 8.71, (8.73), (5.15), 7.62, 6.70, 5.62, 7.21, 7.65, 5.69 = 6.71


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2017)

asacuber: 0/3 Race to sub 5
YouCubing: 2/3 Race to sub 7

Round 17: 
1. B L B U R L R L U'
2. B' L B R' B' R' L U'
3. L' R' B' R B L U L
4. L' R' U' R' U' L' R B
5. B L' U' R' B' L U' B U
6. B' U B L' B' L' U B' R'
7. U' B U' R' L R B' L'
8. B' L B L B R' U' L
9. R B' R L' U L' R B R'
10. L R' U' B R' L R' U'
11. L' U R' U' L R U B U'
12. U R B L' B U B U' L'

Good luck!
I've ordered a moyu magnetic, hope it will be good


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2017)

Race to sub 5
Qiyi

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-17
avg of 12: 5.47

Time List:
1. 5.41 B L B U R L R L U' 
2. 4.88 B' L B R' B' R' L U' 
3. 4.93 L' R' B' R B L U L 
4. 5.68 L' R' U' R' U' L' R B 
5. 6.17 B L' U' R' B' L U' B U 
6. 6.23 B' U B L' B' L' U B' R' 
7. 5.56 U' B U' R' L R B' L' 
8. 5.82 B' L B L B R' U' L 
9. 5.42 R B' R L' U L' R B R' 
10. 4.59 L R' U' B R' L R' U' 
11. (4.20) L' U R' U' L R U B U' 
12. (7.72) U R B L' B U B U' L'
Not too bad, but yeah


----------



## asacuber (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 17 Results:

asacuber 0/3

Round 18 Scrambles: 

1. R B' L' B' L' B R' B' R'
2. R U' R' B' U B' R' B'
3. B U' R L' R' B' L' R
4. R B' L' R B U' R U'
5. L' R L' R U' R' B U' R
6. U' L' B' U L' R' L R'
7. B U' L R U' R' U L' R'
8. R B' U R B' R L' B U'
9. L U' L U' R' U' B R' B
10. U B R B U' L U L' B' R'
11. L B U' R U' R L' B' R
12. U' L' U B' R B U L

Good luck!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 24, 2017)

R18 Race to sub5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 4.85 R B' L' B' L' B R' B' R' 
2. 4.04 R U' R' B' U B' R' B' 
3. 4.42 B U' R L' R' B' L' R 
4. 5.66+ R B' L' R B U' R U' 
5. 4.90 L' R L' R U' R' B U' R 
6. (1.74) U' L' B' U L' R' L R' 
7. 4.59 B U' L R U' R' U L' R' 
8. 7.95 R B' U R B' R L' B U' 
9. 5.39 L U' L U' R' U' B R' B 
10. DNF(0.11) U B R B U' L U L' B' R' 
11. 3.01 L B U' R U' R L' B' R 
12. (DNF(0.08)) U' L' U B' R B U L

ok lets not talk about this


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2017)

R18, sub 8 (Intermediate, Meichen)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
avg of 12: 8.246

Time List:
(12.212), 5.621, 7.485, 7.490, 10.277, (3.345), 9.037, 9.511, 7.940, 7.624, 9.172, 8.302

I was rusty but there was a lot of good scrambles.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 18 ( Race to sub 6.5/ Moyu magnetic)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-25
avg of 12: 6.267

Time List:
1. 6.625 R B' L' B' L' B R' B' R'
2. 6.483 R U' R' B' U B' R' B'
3. 5.523 B U' R L' R' B' L' R
4. (9.043) R B' L' R B U' R U'
5. 6.985 L' R L' R U' R' B U' R
6. 7.450 U' L' B' U L' R' L R'
7. 6.741 B U' L R U' R' U L' R'
8. 4.992 R B' U R B' R L' B U'
9. 7.141 L U' L U' R' U' B R' B
10. 4.930 U B R B U' L U L' B' R'
11. (3.965) L B U' R U' R L' B' R
12. 5.800 U' L' U B' R B U L

[1/3]


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 18 (Race to sub 8 / Moyu Meichen Magnetic Skewb; Sarah's Intermediate)
avg of 12: 7.801

Time list:

9.037, 7.550, (6.019), (10.574), 6.301, 8.802, 7.088, 8.192, 7.825, 8.018, 7.169, 8.029

(That was an unusually fast ao12 for me... My fastest ever ao12 is 7.088, which appears as a single time in this average, weirdly...)


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2017)

Really sorry for the 6th one being illegal :/


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 28, 2017)

CornerCutter
Race to Sub-20
Round 18

*Ao12: 22.97
*
1. (5.63) 
2. 28.50 
3. 17.02 
4. 13.79 
5. 27.59 
6. 27.07 
7. (36.80) 
8. 17.19 
9. 24.67 
10. 28.92 
11. 19.50 
12. 25.35


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

ROUND 18 RESULTS:

asacuber sub 5 - 0/3
Ordway Persyn sub 8 - 0/3
DhruvA sub 6.5 - 1/3
CornerCutter sub 20 - 0/3

Round 19 Scrambles:

1. B U B' R' L' U' B L
2. R' L' R' B' L B' U' B U'
3. B' U' R L' R' L' R L'
4. U B L' U B' R' L' U' L'
5. B L' R L B R' B' L U
6. U' B R U' L R L' B L
7. B R L' B' R' L' B' R U'
8. B R B' L' B' L B' R
9. L' B' U R' U B L' B'
10. U R U B L' R B U'
11. L B R U R U' R' U
12. R' B' L' U' R' B' U L' R


Good luck!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2017)

Round 19
Race to sub 5
Moyu magnetic

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-4
avg of 12: 4.77

Time List:
1. 4.24 B U B' R' L' U' B L 
2. 4.56 R' L' R' B' L B' U' B U' 
3. (3.92) B' U' R L' R' L' R L' 
4. 4.68 U B L' U B' R' L' U' L' 
5. 4.46 B L' R L B R' B' L U 
6. 5.00 U' B R U' L R L' B L 
7. 5.92 B R L' B' R' L' B' R U' 
8. 5.32 B R B' L' B' L B' R 
9. 4.74 L' B' U R' U B L' B' 
10. (6.23) U R U B L' R B U' 
11. 4.74 L B R U R U' R' U 
12. 3.99 R' B' L' U' R' B' U L' R

1/3 yay!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Round 19
Race to sub-15*
Skewb: MoYu
Sarah's Intermediate

*Ao12: 14.05 (1/3)
*
9.77, 18.99, 13.52, (17.65), 10.40, 17.13, 13.02, 16.35, (7.54), 15.88, 15.14, 11.68

My turning is just so slow. I really need to work on it and try to figure out some fingertricks. H- and Z-perms kill my times xD


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 9, 2017)

Round 19 (Race to sub 8 / Moyu Meichen Magnetic Skewb; Sarah's Intermediate)
avg of 12: 8.53

Time list:

6.71, 4.41, 5.20, (4.26), 6.33, 11.86, 10.66, 10.43, 11.04, 8.42, (17.37), 10.24


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 10, 2017)

maybe I can actually keep this going for 3 weeks this time
r19 race to sub7 (moyu magnetic)
6.90, (4.64), 5.52, 5.86, 5.56, 7.08, 6.20, (8.69), 4.65, 6.09, 7.34, 5.09 = 6.03 avg12
1/3


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2017)

R19 Results
asacuber sub-5: 1/3
T1_M0 sub 15: 1/3
bubbagrub sub 8: 0/3
YouCubing sub 7: (count it as 3/3) graduates!
PS: Even if you take a hiatus, it is still counted

Round 20 scrambles:

1. U L B' U R' L' B' L
2. L U' R' U L' B' R' L' U'
3. L' B L' B L B R B U'
4. B' U' L U L' R' L B' U R'
5. B U' R' U' B' L' R' L'
6. B' R L' B U' R' L' R' L'
7. L U' L B' R L' R L
8. R' B L R L B R L' U'
9. U R U' L U' L B R'
10. B L' B' L U' B R B'
11. U R B U' L B R L U
12. B' R' U R' L' R L U'


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 20 (Race to sub 8 / Moyu Meichen Magnetic Skewb; Sarah's Intermediate)
avg of 12: 7.30

Time list:

7.01, 8.81, (13.90), 7.17, (4.94), 8.00, 5.32, 5.42, 8.08, 9.69, 5.23, 8.27


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

Race to sub 6 (Moyu Mag; Sarahs intermediate)

Times: 5.66, (4.34), 7.04, 6.35, 6.44, 6.87, 6.36, 6.76, 5.91, 6.01, (7.58), 6.54= 6.39 Ao12


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 12, 2017)

asacuber said:


> R19 Results
> asacuber sub-5: 1/3
> T1_M0 sub 15: 1/3
> bubbagrub sub 8: 0/3
> ...


aw hell yeah
round 20: race to sub6.5, still moyu magnetic
5.78, 5.79, 7.29, (3.89), 7.54, (7.79), 6.52, 6.72, 5.28, 6.91, 7.30, 6.89 = 6.60 avg12
0/3


----------



## slords17 (Mar 14, 2017)

Round 20
Race to Sub 9
Avg: 9.19

9.51
(5.62)
9.18
9.87
(10.46)
8.22
10.05
8.72
9.45
10.23
9.78
6.91


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 18, 2017)

Round 20
Racing to sub 15
MoYu skewb, Sarah's intermediate

*Ao12: 13.71*
10.47, (9.13), 13.75, 11.66, 16.30, (23.11), 12.56, 12.10, 12.54, 13.43, 19.85, 14.42


----------



## asacuber (Mar 19, 2017)

r20 race to sub 5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-19
avg of 12: 5.23

Time List:
1. 4.48 U L B' U R' L' B' L 
2. 3.46 L U' R' U L' B' R' L' U' 
3. 6.92 L' B L' B L B R B U' 
4. (3.38) B' U' L U L' R' L B' U R' 
5. 7.40 B U' R' U' B' L' R' L' 
6. 5.10 B' R L' B U' R' L' R' L' 
7. 5.08 L U' L B' R L' R L 
8. 5.25 R' B L R L B R L' U' 
9. 4.78 U R U' L U' L B R' 
10. (DNF(8.18)) B L' B' L U' B R B' 
11. 5.61 D2 F' L' R D R' U' L2 D F D' F2 B L' F U' D' F' L' U B F2 R' F2 B 
12. 4.20 F' D L' U L' F2 R L' B2 L2 U D' F2 R' D2 F L' R2 D' L F D' R2 L B'

Pity about the 6 and 7 and the pop


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 11, 2017)

*Round 20*
Race to sub-8
Method: Sarah's Intermediate
Cube: QiYi QiChang Skewb

*Avg of 12: 9.24*

Times: 8.04, 6.82, 11.03, 5.97, 7.80, 9.30, 9.85, (12.58), 12.22, 7.33, 10.65

Pretty good average up until that 12. Those were the only thing away from a clear sub 8 average.


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 23, 2017)

Round 20
Race to sub 10
Method: Sarah's Intermediate Method
Cube: Qiyi Skewb

9.68
6.70
(6.36)
12.58 (really bad first layer)
DNF(Messed up my sledgehammer)
10.61
7.73
9.24
(26.41)........(corner cap pop)
9.63
9.88
12.19

Ao12: 8.824


Messed up a few times, since I'm new to cubing, I don't know what to do with the DNFs, if anyone knows, you can reply and help me.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2017)

AMCuber said:


> Round 20
> Race to sub 10
> Method: Sarah's Intermediate Method
> Cube: Qiyi Skewb
> ...


Good job!

The DNF should be your worse time, so the 26 counts.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys if anyone is willing to take over the thread post here


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Hey guys if anyone is willing to take over the thread post here


This is easy, I think that's no problem for me


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Round 20 results*
_Nick - Goal - Avg_
bubbagrub - sub-8 - 7.30 (1/3)
Tycubing - sub-6 - 6.39 (0/3)
YouCubing - sub-6.5 - 6.60 (0/3)
slords17 - sub-9 - 9.19 (0/3)
T1_M0 - sub-15 - 13.71 (2/3)
asacuber - sub-5 - 5.23 (0/3)
BirdPuzzles - sub-8 - 9.24 (0/3)
AMCuber - sub-10 - 11.46 (0/3)

*Round 21*

1. U B L U' R B R' L B' U R'
2. B L R L' U' L' B L' R' U' R'
3. R L B' R B' L' B' U' R B' U
4. B R U L' U L B R' U' R U
5. L R U' L' R' L' R' B' R' B' U'
6. B U R' B U' L B' U R' L' R'
7. U R B' U' B R' U' B U' L' U
8. L R B R' U' R B L' R' B' U
9. R L U B' R U' L B R' B' U
10. B L U' R B R U R U R B'
11. L U R U' R B' U B' R U' L
12. L R U B' L U R U B' L U

I'm trying to host this at least for now, could also try to revive the 4x4 race. Slight bump here, just set completely new goals if you wish to (at least my goal is terrible ).


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 26, 2017)

*Round 21*
Race to sub-8
Cube: Moyu Magnetic

7.59, 6.35, 7.34, 7.87, 8.83, 6.58, (12.95), 8.90, 7.94, 10.27, 9.49, (3.75) = 8.12 avg

That 12 sure messed me up! Hey so @T1_M0 I have a tip for you, to do with running this thing. Use a google doc like in your PB sheet, but have columns for time, goal, and cube. Then have rows for every name. for an example look at the race to sub-x for pyra thread. @CornerCutter does a great job managing that.

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 26, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> *Round 21*
> Race to sub-8
> Cube: Moyu Magnetic
> 
> ...


I'm doing so in the blind race thread, there's some work with it already. I'm just trying to continue this thread like it has been, without much of extra work. If someone else has an interest for that, I'd just be happy to not host so many threads.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Jun 27, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I'm doing so in the blind race thread, there's some work with it already. I'm just trying to continue this thread like it has been, without much of extra work. If someone else has an interest for that, I'd just be happy to not host so many threads.


If you would like me too i can take this thread over. seems kinda dead right now, ill try and get the word out to people about it.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 27, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> If you would like me too i can take this thread over. seems kinda dead right now, ill try and get the word out to people about it.


Nice, go ahead


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Race to sub 10
Round 21
X Man Design Wingy (best skewb ever just got it today)

9.668
6.619
8.396
7.031
11.564
9.245
9.737
9.037
6.61
9.361
7.923
10.106

ao12= 8.77

I improved a lot!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey everyone! So sorry i forgot about rebooting this until now. Skewb is a really fun event and it deserves a weekly race to sub-x thread on this website. I've made a model of how the spreadsheet is going to look, but i actually made a mistake on this one. There will be a box indicating which barrier everyone is racing too. And i will color code it when someone reaches their goal, similar to other races on here. Anyway, I'm just sending out this message to start the race! Scrambles below. Good luck, everyone!

*Round 22 *(ends 8/20)

(generated using cstimer)

1. B' U L' R U' L' U L' U'
2. B' R U R' L' U B' U' R'
3. L' U' L' B L' R' B U L' U'
4. U L R' U R' B' R' B
5. L' B' U' L' R B' L B' L
6. B R B U' R L R' B'
7. L' B' R B' U R' L B U'
8. L' B' R L' R' U' L U
9. L U L U' B U L R U'
10. U R L U L R U' R'
11. B' R U' L U R B' R U
12. U' R' L' R B' L' R L' U'


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 14, 2017)

BirdPuzzles said:


> View attachment 8335
> 
> Hey everyone! So sorry i forgot about rebooting this until now. Skewb is a really fun event and it deserves a weekly race to sub-x thread on this website. I've made a model of how the spreadsheet is going to look, but i actually made a mistake on this one. There will be a box indicating which barrier everyone is racing too. And i will color code it when someone reaches their goal, similar to other races on here. Anyway, I'm just sending out this message to start the race! Scrambles below. Good luck, everyone!
> 
> ...


Maybe you could include round 21 results and continue from there? But I don't know, maybe a new start will work.


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Round _22_
Goal: *sub-7* ao12
*8.550* ao12

5.835, 16.972, 8.451, (DNF), 6.783, 6.227, 11.485, 8.091, 7.046, 7.555, 7.060, (4.820)

Pop on the DNF; lockup on the 16 killed it


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 1
Goal: Sub-8
Moyu Magnetic Skewb

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 8.31

Time List:
1. 9.66
2. 9.50 
3. 8.20 
4. (25.72) 
5. 9.96 
6. 5.99 
7. 7.64 
8. (4.81) 
9. 7.50 
10. 7.45 
11. 10.54 
12. 6.59 

Perhaps I should have warmed up a bit...


----------



## applezfall (Aug 14, 2017)

round1 
cube:xman
method:intermidiate
goal:sub 9
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 9.55

Time List:
1. 11.56 B' U L' R U' L' U L' U' 
2. (6.53) B' R U R' L' U B' U' R' 
3. 11.47 L' U' L' B L' R' B U L' U' 
4. 12.56 U L R' U R' B' R' B 
5. 8.44 L' B' U' L' R B' L B' L 
6. (13.47) B R B U' R L R' B' 
7. 9.06 L' B' R B' U R' L B U' 
8. 8.14 L' B' R L' R' U' L U 
9. 12.52 L U L U' B U L R U' 
10. 7.30 U R L U L R U' R' 
11. 7.41 B' R U' L U R B' R U 
12. 7.06 U' R' L' R B' L' R L' U'


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 14, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Maybe you could include round 21 results and continue from there? But I don't know, maybe a new start will work.


Yeah that is a good idea! I can change the spreadsheet after this round.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 14, 2017)

*Round 22*
Race to sub-7
Sarah's Intermediate
Moyu Magnetic

7.14, (9.57), 6.78, (4.47), 5.71, 7.64, 7.78, 7.48, 8.87, 8.84, 6.83, 4.88 = 7.20 avg

I had it in the beginning, but then i ruined it with the 2 counting 8's. Overall I'm happy with it though


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 17, 2017)

First time joining this race
Round 22
Race to Sub-15
Sarah's Intermediate
Moyu Magnetic Skewb

Ao12: 12.16
11.52, 10.17, (6.12 PB!!!), 15.08, (20.80), 17.82, 11.34, 12.39, 14.10, 10.93, 7.97, 10.27


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 20, 2017)

Round 1
Cube: Wingy
Method: Intermediate
Goal: sub 5

Ignore the scrambles
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-19
avg of 12: 7.46

Time List:
1. 8.64 L2 D' L F' D2 F' D F R' F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U 
2. 10.06 D2 R' U D2 B' D F R B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 L2 
3. (4.27) F R2 U2 F2 D R' U B' R' F' B2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 
4. 8.73 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R' B D L2 F L' D2 U L' F' 
5. 7.70 L2 D2 F D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B' R2 D' F L F D' F' U L F 
6. 8.63 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' B' R U F U2 L B' U' R D2 
7. 8.03 L2 B L D2 L2 U' D2 L2 U' F' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 
8. 6.44 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D U' L' B L' U B U' F' L' D' L2 
9. 4.35 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F' U' B U2 L D' B2 F D' F' 
10. (11.15) B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 U' R D2 F2 D' R2 B R 
11. 7.66 F' R2 U2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 L D2 B U2 F' L' D' B U' R 
12. 4.32 R2 D2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' B D' U B R B U' L2 U'


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 21, 2017)

*Round 22 Results
 

Round 23 Scrambles*
(ends 8/27)
1. U R' L B R B' L B R'
2. L' R B R U' L U' B L' U
3. U B U R' L R' L B
4. L' B L U R L R' B'
5. B' U' R B' L' U R' U B
6. U B' R' U B' U R B L'
7. R U' L' R' L R B L B
8. L' B U L' B R' B R
9. B L' R U' L U L' B
10. R B L U' B' R' B' U'
11. U L R' U' L' U' R' U
12. U' B' U' B R L B U' R'

Thank you everyone for making this a really good restart! I know there must be some confusion about weather it is round 2 or round 23, and since this is not the start of this competition, i think we should stick with round 23. Good luck on this round, everyone!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 21, 2017)

Round 2
Cube: Wingy
Method: Intermediate
Goal: sub 5

Ignore the scrambles
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
avg of 12: 6.80

Time List:
1. 5.95 D' B F2 R2 F L2 D2 B L' U2 R2 B' D' U L R2 U' 
2. (14.74) R2 L' F2 B' D F B U L' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 
3. 10.02 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L U R' B' U F2 R2 U L' F2 
4. 7.13 R U2 R2 B D B R L' U' R2 B U2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 L2 
5. 6.63 U2 L' D' L B' L F R2 U L U2 B2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 F2 R2 
6. 6.76 F R2 U D' R' D' B' D L2 U' F2 L' F2 L F2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 
7. 5.58 D R2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 R' F' D2 B D' R' U2 F2 D 
8. 6.24 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' F2 U F' D R D2 L2 B' R 
9. 7.91 B2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 D L B F2 R B L' D2 F' 
10. (4.13) L D2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L' D B2 R2 B F U F L2 R F' 
11. 5.29 U' D2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 B L R2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' 
12. 6.42 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F' D' B2 U L' B2 R B F2 R2


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 22, 2017)

Round *23*
Cube: *MoYu Magnetic* (also used this last round)
Goal: *sub7*
Ao12: *6.367*

5.305, 6.347, 6.632, (4.805), 5.454, 7.529, 7.499, 5.534, 6.939 (timer stop fail), 6.435, 5.998, (7.660)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 23, 2017)

22
Sub-15
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah's Intermediate

Ao:12 12.16
13.32, 16.08, 13.95, 11.73, 9.75, (21.52), (8.70), 10.72, 11.76, 11.84, 10.98, 11.44
Tied with last week lol. Any one have tips to be faster in skewb?


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 29, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> 22
> Sub-15
> Moyu Magnetic
> Sarah's Intermediate
> ...


Im not that fast, but since you are using the same method as i am, i would say just practice. I also drilled the orient last layer cases some, to get them down as fast as i could, and minimize hesitation. Ive seen people get sub-4 official averages with this method without learning full sarah's advanced tho.


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 29, 2017)

*Round 23*
Race to sub-7
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah's Intermediate

7.50, 9.98, 9.13, 7.42, 6.31, 9.10, 6.93, 8.12, (10.35), 8.37, (5.36), 9.55 = 8.24 avg

Not a very good average, but i haven't really practiced in the last week very much. Sorry everyone for posting this next round a little late!


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Aug 29, 2017)

*Round 23 Results*
 

*Round 24 Scrambles*
1. R B' R B L U' B R' B
2. B L' B U' B L B U' R
3. R' B' R' L R' L' R U'
4. R' L' U R' U' B' U R' L'
5. B' U' R L' U B L U' B'
6. U B' R' U B R' U R
7. L R' L' B R' B' U' R'
8. L B' U L' U R B' L'
9. U B U' L' B R' L R'
10. U' L R' L' R' L' R L'
11. R U R' L' U' R L U R'
12. R' U' R L' R U' R L

Good job @GarethBert11 for completing your goal again! One more week and you will graduate! Thank you again everyone for participating.


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Round *24*
Cube: *MoYu Magnetic*
Goal: *sub7*
Ao12: *6.418*

5.96, 7.84, 5.78, 7.27, 6.74, 4.69, 5:26.63, 6.93, 3.65, 5.93, 7.76, 5.28
Got a pop on the 5:26.63. Retry was 7.46. Would have been 6.37x ao12.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 24
Cube: Wingy
Method: Intermediate
Goal: sub-5

7.57, 6.00, (10.14), 7.54, 5.12, 6.02, (4.16), 6.82. 6.09, 8.14, 7.29, 6.29 = 6.69 ao12


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 1, 2017)

22
Sub-15
Sarah's Intermediate
Moyu Magnetic

Ao12: 11.92 (3/3)
11.79, 13.53, 11.81, 12.70, (4.84), 15.44, 9.45, 10.28, 11.43, 11.25, (22.13), 11.51

Honestly was hoping for a bunch of sub-10s but the OLL recognition is still very bad. Confirmed consistently sub-15 though.


----------

